# It doesn't happen often but...



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a couple of my TB that I would love to have drawn! (any of them)




























I know you said no full body ones but I thought I'd throw that in just incase.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Aztecbaby, your boy is lovely! I'll just wait until I get a few more photo's together and chose. Depending on how quickly I get to do them, I might do more than two. It'll be varying from graphite, charcoal and pastel because the point of me doing these is more so to increase what I can do and let me have a play without the pressure of a paying commision.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

My SB gelding Evo. 

(Please excuse his sweatmarks, his rug had just come off)


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

too hard?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Attitude05 said:


> too hard?


 Yeah it's just too fuzzy and the angle won't make for a good drawing.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

or


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

This is a fun idea! Haha Maybe one of these will fit your criteria. =D I have a bigger one of that last picture if you need it...


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Something like this?


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey Kayty~ congrats on your commissions! That's a huge accomplishment and I'm sure a huge weight off of your shoulders 
So I thought I'd throw a few photos out there-


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Here are some photos that i thought you would like to do ! 
 cant wait to see the ones of the picking you choose to do


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

AztecBaby I've done most of your boy  It's a bit different though, I'm just using graphite and because I haven' used it for so long I'm trying to hone in on different areas of the horse and also speed my work up. Usually a piece will take me 20+ hours so I'm trying to keep it a bit rough, in 20mins I've done his eye, and two front legs. Will post a photo tonight for you


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi! I've sorted through the pictures of my girl and tried to find the pictures with cool angles/good poses. If you decide to draw her, I can send you the full-sized file.

She's a full Percheron - it might be fun doing a draft, something a little different!


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

Pick any of them if you want to even do them, b/c i know you didnt want full bodied pictures


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Azarni what a beautiful mare you have!!! She's gorgeous, once I've got around to it I'll certainly have a go. Might even end up doing her as a full pastel portrait instead of just playing around with graphite and charcoal.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Justleaveit2mya, how gorgeous is your horses face markings :O I might have a play with the last full body shot you put up. I need to do some more of them, I'm just lazy haha! They take so long I couldn't be bothered unless it's a commission but it's such a good photo I might have to have a play.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I would love one!
Here are just a [few] to chose from


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

If you have time and/or want to draw Denny, I would love it!





































I hope maybe these are what you're looking for - please feel free to PM me if you'd like bigger copies!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

As if you don't have enough going on


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Everyone has such gorgeous looking horses, I bet I'll end up doing just about one for all the photo's on here. I havent drawn horses since earlier in the year and know that I have a couple of horse commissions coming up for next year, so it's great being able to do them from here to practice without the stress of a commission


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Absolutely! Good luck with you decision - there are some GORGEOUS horses on here!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm sitting at my desk at work wiggling to get home and start getting stuck into these horses. Scribling on note pads in pen at the moment... feeling creative, particuarly with one of the photo's on page two, the dark horse in it's stable with the white nose... tempted to put that on black or really dark blue paper and have a bit of a fiddle with different techniques.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Ooh sounds creative indeed. It'll be so interesting to see what plans you come up with.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I would LOVE if you could do one of my girl


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Ooo how exciting! I can't wait to see the progress


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Please do post some of the works you do! 
I'd love seeing 'em!


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks Kayty I love her so much, she's turned out so much nicer than i would have ever dreamed  she's a rescue


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Kayty said:


> Azarni what a beautiful mare you have!!! She's gorgeous, once I've got around to it I'll certainly have a go. Might even end up doing her as a full pastel portrait instead of just playing around with graphite and charcoal.


Wow, thanks, I'd be honoured!  If those particular pictures aren't what you're looking for, I've got lots of other ones.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

AztecBaby, yours is done.
It's just in graphite and it was abit of a 'speed challenge' for me. I usually take 20+ hours on a drawing, so with this one I tried to get it done in under an hour. I did it in 45 mins 
haha I must admit I did get a little lazy towards the end, with the nose and hind legs as you can probably tell :S But overall I'm happy with it considering the pace that I worked at!


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow, I looove it.. 

How much does an A4 drawing cost? and postage?

You do sell your work right?


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I figured I'd toss a photo up on here. Only if you need something else to do. No worries.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

AztecBaby said:


> Wow, I looove it..
> 
> How much does an A4 drawing cost? and postage?
> 
> You do sell your work right?


Yep I do sell my work, usually on commission but if anyone wants to buy one of these that I do on this thread graphite is AU$35 and charcoal is AU$40.
Postage costs depend on where you are located but because graphite and charcoal are far lighter and easier to ship than pastel, it won't be too much.
As for commissioned works where I put alot more work in and spend many hours doing it, the costs can vary depending on the subject and whether it's just a head/neck or a full body.


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

This is my new horse. His name is Jack


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

Trinity he's handsomly gouregous!


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Oooooh lovely boy! That blue eye is gorgeous! 

I'm in the middle of one of midwestgirls horses (the one with the two of them eating together). Doing it in charcoal.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Very cool drawing, I agree the blue eye is awesome, and I can't believe that's 45 minutes' work!!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I doubt you will do mine with all the excellent examples posted, but it can't hurt to post! This is On Island Time


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

How bloody gorgeous does your horse want to be???!!! ^^^ He is lovely, when I get around to it I'll certainly have a play.

Midwestgirl, your's is almost done. I'm at work so can't post a photo yet but it should be done tonight.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Midwestgirl. 
Did most of this on the bus today on the way home from work so excuse the nose on the chestnut :S


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh wow! I love it-thanks so much =)


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

That is gorgeous, of course. I just love you guys who make such excellent use of your commutes, no doubt entertaining the fellow passengers as well.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Haha yes toadflax, I did get a few looks from the people sitting around me while i was working away  I don't usually work on the bus though, I'm too fussy to do that haha! And with pastel it's impossible, but I thought since I'm trying to make my work a little bit 'looser' at the moment I may as well give it a shot


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah, one good pothole could loosen things up a bit.
It's a beautiful drawing, you caught real horse-style tenderness there.


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

Its amazing i can't wait till you get to mine )))


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Beautifully Done!


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Im looking forward to mine when you get the chance


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

This thread's been put on hold for a little while sorry guys, I've just received 7 commissions with 3 before Christmas that I can't turn down because of the money, even though I said I wouldn't do anymore. Bummer!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Ouch! I hope you get them done quickly and have easy going customers. Good luck!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Haha yes well, I've done 1 1/2 now of the 3 chrismas ones. The last one is goign to be a horror to draw though!! It's a pastel of a little poodle/maltese with the tightest curls and he's white! URGH not happy!!


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

Ouch! Good luck with that! How do you manage with pastel for the white poodle??? lol


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I hate it basically haha! Nah I'll just do it on a dark background, then chuck a heap of yellows/oranges through the coat as a base and it will bring the curls out  You don't just chuck plain colours on paper when you do pastel, it's all about layering your colours to make them stand out and appear almost 3D.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, if you still want more pictures to try I have a few. I only have body pics so I understand if you dont want to do him. Dozer is a draft and he is grey and white so I think he might be a bit challenging. I understand if you don't have time to draw him. Just thought I'd give you more practice


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Got some better ones of Penny yesterday!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Will get into them once I've done my commissions, so it'll be early next year that I can start back at doing drawings for this thread hopefully


----------

